# English-speaking Vets in France - Annecy



## RebGreen (May 24, 2013)

Hi,

I can highly recommend this English-speaking lady vet in Annecy for British pet owners wanting their dog checked and wormed before returning to the UK:

Docteur Laurence Coudere, Veterinaire, 7 rue Louis Revon, 74000 Annecy.

(Tel: 04.50.52.75.44)

Consultation hours: Mon-Frid: 08:30 - 12:00 and 14:00 - 19:00; Sat: 08:30-12:00.

The practice is located not far from the town centre. We took our own wormer ('Milbemax') and she charged Euro 20 for a medium-sized Lab.

Hope this info helps.

RebGreen


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks - Vet added to Google map - http://goo.gl/maps/CxhjX


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for that. We are travelling with our first ever pet dog this year so are new to this side of things. We too have obtained the tablet from our own vets and will just need a vet in France to administer it and sign the paperwork.

Lucy


----------

